# Hack talk



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's a reminder... Hack Talk is espressly forbidden by DBSTalk.com's terms of use, and will not be tolerated. You can expect that post containing hacking information will be removed, and offenders may be penalized.

To quote a section from the DBSTalk.com terms of use:

(m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a PVR is allowed.


----------

